# My 10k Post



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, as I stand here on the brink of making my 10,000th post here at EB.com, I am reminded of many different things and different people. Largely, I would like to thank Road Guy for his inspiration and foresight into developing Engineerboards as an alternative to other engineering forums for:


preparing engineering license applications
preparing for the FE or PE exams
discussing technical issues that arise in the practice of engineering
discussing social issues of the day
offering a place to keep tally of exam results
offering a place to vent 
offering a social outlet 
offering a network of friends and mentors
While this forum cannot be all things to all people; I believe that it is truly one of a kind and I am thankful for everyone who choses to participate because it makes this forum a GREAT place with awesome people!  I am very glad to have had the opportunity to be exposed to a broader community of engineers and their experiences; something that I don' think you will find anywhere else.

Here's to 10k posts ... and many more! :Banane35:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

:beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the 5-digit club JR!

Does that make us 'showstoppers?'


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2009)

JR, I commend you. Only on one other forum have I achieved such a feat, and that was after nearly 6 years of hard work frivolous posting.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2009)

when I saw "10k post" my initial thought was...oh no, not again.

Congrats JR. keep on spammin'


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 26, 2009)

Way to go JR!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2009)

congrats on the 10K!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2009)

WooHoo on the 10K!!!


----------



## cement (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on the 10K JR! You truly have been a great contributor to this board and helped to make it what it is today. Happy posting!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on the 10K JR!! :bananalama:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 26, 2009)

good work! That was a well done 10k post as well. congrats man...

Here's to another 10k!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 26, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Welcome to the 5-digit club JR!
> Does that make us 'showstoppers?'


Is that the shocker?

Congrats on the 10k JR.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2009)

It's the showstopper!

Congratulations, JR! Thanks to this board and your help, I became a Professional Engineer and now I can talk about things a PE talks about...like fake political campaigns and what I had for lunch.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 26, 2009)

Good job, JR! :th_rockon: :beerchug:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2009)

Outstanding spam production! :appl:


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 26, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Is that the shocker?
> Congrats on the 10k JR.


Wow.

That would be something entirely different than the shocker.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats JR!!

:beerchug:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 26, 2009)

csb said:


> It's the showstopper!...


As in: "WHAT THE [email protected]#$ ARE YOU DOING?! STOP!!!"


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2009)

jr, your part of the glue around here dude!


----------



## rudy (Aug 27, 2009)

:respect:

Awesome! Well done!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 27, 2009)

JR

Vroom Vroom Party Starter.







Congrats.


----------



## Fluvial (Aug 27, 2009)

Huzzah!

:band:

Congrats JR !!

(Love the Galloping Gertie avatar)


----------



## maryannette (Aug 27, 2009)

JR is a top contributor, but a unique one. Sure, he can spam with the best of us, but many of his posts are insightful ... or funny ... or crazy ... or typical JR, with the multi-reply style that he is so good at.

Congrats, JR. It's been a pleasure to see you rise to this honored status.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 28, 2009)

Well done JR.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2009)

^You're next dude!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats JR! We pretty much joined EB at the same time, so that's some serious spamming (considering how much slacking I've done to acheive my 7k)

10940623:


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 28, 2009)

you're driving this f$%ker like you stole it, B!tch!

keep up the good work (i think) - i don't want my energy billing dollars fueling this kind of feat


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 



csb said:


> Congratulations, JR! Thanks to this board and your help, I became a Professional Engineer and now I can talk about things a PE talks about...like fake political campaigns and what I had for lunch.


It's funny ... what people think or don't think PE's do ...

Probably the most rewarding thing for me in all of this is when you allow someone else to reach for what seems to be an unreachable goal. Seriously.

By the way .. not sure what I am doing for lunch ..



Mary :) said:


> JR is a top contributor, but a unique one. Sure, he can spam with the best of us, but many of his posts are insightful ... or funny ... or crazy ... or typical JR, with the multi-reply style that he is so good at.
> Congrats, JR. It's been a pleasure to see you rise to this honored status.


Thankies ...

A long time ago, there was a very revered person I worked with at my FEMA job. He was quite chronologically advanced but NOBODY could argue with his approach to any given issue between what he knew and how he presented it. As the planning manager said once, "Charles doesn't think in sentences, he thinks in paragraphs."

I have found that these days that I think in the same way, in some part due to Charles' influence. 



Dleg said:


> Congrats JR! We pretty much joined EB at the same time, so that's some serious spamming (considering how much slacking I've done to acheive my 7k)


Power spamming is definitely in your future .. I see it ...



error_matrix said:


> keep up the good work (i think) - i don't want my energy billing dollars fueling this kind of feat


I hope you didn't see the August 26th report about the market share .. and how the gubmint is being pressured to revise the deregulation legislation ... hmy:

JR


----------

